# Which type of food?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I know that Harlan Teklad/Native Earth is the best food available for mice. But which kind?

2014, 2016, 2018, 8604 or 8640?

I don't know the age of one of my girls. But I know 4 of my mice are only 2 1/2 months old.

Also does anyone know of a place I can buy only a few pounds?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I always get whichever has the highest level of protein, then supplement it with whole grains, seed, and cat food.


----------

